# support for trough fixtues in suspended ceiling systems



## codeworks (Aug 10, 2011)

I need a good memory jogger. Where I was working as an electrician we always had to install jack chain or wire from  opposing corners of lighting fixtures (2x2's or 2x4's)when laid in a syspended ceiling system. Now i'm working as an inspector ,  i know they have to be clipped or other wise attached to the grid work, is there an NEC requirement for the fixtures being supported by the building structure. I don't consider suspended ceiling "structure". thanks in advance


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 10, 2011)

Cisca 3-4  Standard if you are in a seismic zone D,E,F......... IBC section 1613 which references ASCE-7 which refences Cisca 3-4 for suspended ceilings in seismic design cats DEF.

otherwise NEC- 08ed.  410.36 (B) states they must be fastened in an approved manner - (paraphased - bolts, clips, screws, rivets) to the grid unless independly supported in which case 410.36(B) does not apply.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 10, 2011)

NEC2005, 410.16 means of support © for those of us that have not move forward with the latest code!

pc1


----------

